# Reuse DECA Adapter?



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone has used the DECA adapters as Coax to Ethernet adapters?
I have a portion of the house that have ethernet runs but no coax and I would love to hook my antenna to it to run it to my TV. I have some DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DCA2SR0) Generation II that are not in use anymore.
The idea would be
Antenna > DECA Adapter >Ethernet > DECA Adapter > Television Coax Antenna Port.

Would this work?
Thanks
Juanus


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

In order to have any chances of this working, you will need power supplies for the DECAs as well


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I have got those!
Will I need them for both DECAs or just one?


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually, on second inspection... The DECA Adapters don't have places to put power supplies...
which is strange because I have these two power supplies that belong to DECA Adapters and I never had any other ones
UGH!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure that this won't work, but don't know of anyone who has tried it. DECA is not designed to convert RF to ethernet or ethernet to RF.

The reverse, using DECA to get ethernet someplace where you do have coax but don't have ethernet wiring, does work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Juanus said:


> Actually, on second inspection... The DECA Adapters don't have places to put power supplies...


As I said, in order to give this a fair trial, you need DECA power supplies. The DECA II needs a little adapter that connects to coax and has a small pin hole for the power supply


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

DECA adapters only know TCP/IP packets and nothing about converting/decoding RF channels.


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea... the adapters are designed to do the exact oposite of what you are trying to do. It's not going to work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

But why make it so easy. is fun to try an experiment, even if failure is eminent


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Imminent.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

No, this won't work, this is not what DECAs are designed to do. They do not know anything about TCP/IP packets, either. They simply MUX and DeMUX different signals that are on the coaxial cable.

Cable/DirecTV/Dish requires about 2GHz worth of bandwidth in order to carry all the programming signals, which os why they use coaxial cable which can be used for up to about 5MHz. Ethernet cabling, or UTP, has between 300MHz and 550MHz of bandwidth, depending on the type and quality of the cable (Cat5 or better). Clearly not enough to carry a DirecTV signal, even if the DECAs could actually do what you want.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to say this won't work. Remember the DECA adapters are used to change an ethernet signal to a signal that travels over the coax in the same frequency range as OTA television channels, that is why you can't diplex in OTA on a system using DECA for Whole Home DVR. So I think it isn't too much of a stretch to believe that it may be able to take an OTA signal (or a whole home DVR/RVU signal) and send it over ethernet just fine. I would agree that it most likely would not work for the full spectrum that you would need in order to run a DirecTV receiver in the back room that does not have coax.

As the others have said he needs a power adapter like this:
http://www.amazon.com/POWER-SUPPLY-PS18DER0-03-NETWORKING-DIRECTV/dp/B003ZMH6DO/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1423861562&sr=8-9&keywords=deca+adapter

Or the one included with the DECA adapter here:
http://www.amazon.com/Receiver-Broadband-DCA2PR0-01-Connection-Replacement/dp/B00HX05L7W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423861562&sr=8-4&keywords=deca+adapter


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> But why make it so easy. is fun to try an experiment, even if failure is eminent


It may sound like fun, but sending a flaming hot MoCA channel out over your TV antenna may get you in trouble.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to say this won't work. Remember the DECA adapters are used to change an ethernet signal to a signal that travels over the coax in the same frequency range as OTA television channels, that is why you can't diplex in OTA on a system using DECA for Whole Home DVR.


Remember that a DECA adapter can only receive and transmit at a single MoCA frequency (550MHz, MoCA E3) and the modulated signal it receives must be valid MoCA protocol for it to be converted to Ethernet.

There's much more to making the connection than just having the right connectors on each end.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> It may sound like fun, but sending a flaming hot MoCA channel out over your TV antenna may get you in trouble.


So where is the fun then? the greatest minds of this world got "burnt" a few times, yet they were very successful and had lots of fun at the same time.


----------

